

This App Lets Anyone 3-D Print 'Do-Not-Duplicate' Keys - thisisblurry
http://www.wired.com/2015/08/this-app-lets-anyone-3-d-print-do-not-duplicate-keys/

======
singold
Full Paper (at the end of the article)
[https://www.scribd.com/doc/273510197/Replication-
Prohibited-...](https://www.scribd.com/doc/273510197/Replication-Prohibited-
Attacking-Restricted-Keyways-with-3D-Printing)

